# Adding ASR to a 2002 Jetta GL that has ABS.



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

So, I'm about to add an ASR capable hydro pump to my 2002 Jetta GL (2.0L, 5 speed). I know from driving it, that the car does not have ASR. I went to the dealership today, and they said that ASR was already enabled on it (without looking at it).
From what I can tell, the 2.0L GL and GLS did not get ASR, but all 1.8T 2002 Jettas did have ASR. Essencially anything that left the factory with a 2.0L engine didn't get ASR, Golf included.
Is it possible that it's just a matter of installing the pump and changing a setting to the ECU?
The dealer said that they would charge me their flat hourly rate to look at the ECU to see if ASR can be enabled after the ABS/ASR pump is installed.
-Ted


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Adding ASR to a 2002 Jetta GL that has ABS. (tgrevers)*

How did this work out?


----------



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

I need to find someone who knows their way around the 2.0L ECU to tell me if there is an option to enable ASR, or just replace the pump assembly and see if it mysteriously starts working as traction control


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Adding ASR to a 2002 Jetta GL that has ABS. (tgrevers)*

After doing some research on mine to replace a bad ABS module (with ASR) - you might run into issues where the ABS/ASR module has or needs a different wiring harness than what you currently have.
But that said, do a search on the tdiclub forums - I recall a thread where a few people there added ASR to their ABS only TDIs.


----------



## tgrevers (Dec 25, 2009)

Herb, I'm tied into that thread on the TDIclub site. The wiring change was related to how people spliced in the switch in the dash. As the non-ASR vehicles don't have any of the in-cabin wiring related to the switch, they spliced the wiring into the harness @ the hydro pump. Otherwise, I believe that all the wiring is the same to the hydro pump.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (tgrevers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tgrevers* »_Herb, I'm tied into that thread on the TDIclub site. The wiring change was related to how people spliced in the switch in the dash. As the non-ASR vehicles don't have any of the in-cabin wiring related to the switch, they spliced the wiring into the harness @ the hydro pump. Otherwise, I believe that all the wiring is the same to the hydro pump.

Ahh... cool. The ABS/ASR module is self contained - so you should probably be good to go if you find the right unit.


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (tgrevers)*

also from reading the TDIclub, there is a different pump module wiring for imobilizer II and III cars.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (unixb0y)*

IIRC from the Bentley, there's either an ATE MK20 or ATE MK60 controller depending on the year of your vehicle. Of course, it should be safe to assume that if you already have an ATE MK60, you cannot install an ATE MK20 module and vice-versa.


----------

